# Cq De Aj1g



## Chris Bowne (May 23, 2013)

Just signed onto this Web site while doing research on my late father in law's surviving over 40 days adrift in a lifeboat after his ship was torpedoed.. We never knew the name of the ship, but it may have been the City of Flint - see the Ship Research forum thread on that ship.

As for me, I have been pounding brass for over 46 years as a ham, and for the last thirty of so years have specialized within the hobby in collecting, restoring, and operating vintage military radio gear, including ground, aircraft, and Navy set, such as the TCS-12s, TCM, RBB/RBC. Looking forward to QSOing here in the Radio Room forum
Since there seems to be many Brits on here, shoild also mention I run a WS19 MKII set up - one of my favortites.

Chris Bowne
AJ1G
Stonington, CT


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Chris,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. Enjoy all we have to offer.

Hawkey01


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

Chris Bowne said:


> Just signed onto this Web site while doing research on my late father in law's surviving over 40 days adrift in a lifeboat after his ship was torpedoed.. We never knew the name of the ship, but it may have been the City of Flint - see the Ship Research forum thread on that ship.
> 
> As for me, I have been pounding brass for over 46 years as a ham, and for the last thirty of so years have specialized within the hobby in collecting, restoring, and operating vintage military radio gear, including ground, aircraft, and Navy set, such as the TCS-12s, TCM, RBB/RBC. Looking forward to QSOing here in the Radio Room forum
> Since there seems to be many Brits on here, shoild also mention I run a WS19 MKII set up - one of my favortites.
> ...


Welcome Chris,

I'm sure you'll find some help here with your researches, I found quite a bit about my father's troop ship out to the Far East back in early 1942, some very helpful people here.

Good to see another vintage collector and user! Have a TCS station, a BC-669, AN/GRC-9 and a BC-610E amongst my collection plus quite a bit of ham gear from the old days, UK and US types. Spend about 1% time operating and 99% fixing the gear!

73

Roger Basford/G3VKM Norfolk, England.


----------

